# Wanted - Colnago carbon or steel frame



## Nicensleazy (21 Dec 2008)

Wanted - Colnago carbon or steel frame. around a 56. Must be in good condition free from damage and accidents. Bike or frame considered.


----------



## beancounter (22 Dec 2008)

Nicensleazy said:


> Wanted - Colnago carbon or steel frame. around a 56. Must be in good condition free from damage and accidents. Bike or frame considered.



Join the queue, Warren!

bc


----------



## beancounter (25 Dec 2008)

Is it just the frame for sale?

bc


----------



## Nicensleazy (26 Dec 2008)

john28july said:


> Tel:- 01202-743019 for details and bargain price!
> Pictures here:- http://www.pbase.com/john28july/sale
> 
> Its my best mates and he does not have internet. It is in Poole/Bournemouth. It is perfect.




cheers


----------

